# Can someone explain lighting differences



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

I have searched online but cannot seem to find anything that clearly explains what to look for when buying lighting. 

What is the difference between pc and t-5 ho. I understand one has bent bulbs and one has straight, and there are differences in wattage, but these differences aside, does one put out a better quality of light than the other?

What about the reflectors, I am guessing individual reflectors around each bulb would be better than just one around all bulbs, but is the difference huge or barely noteworthy? Is there anything else to be aware of about reflectors?

I guess my confusion stems from looking at lighting that appears to be the same (ie, same wattage, same number of bulbs) but have very large price differences. I am wondering what accounts for the differences in price and am guessing it has something to do with the questions I asked above.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

here's a good article to read from tpt
PAR vs Distance, T5, T12, PC - Updated Again Charts

the different between a t5 HO and a normal PC fixture is quite a bit, but with a proper reflector as the ones from Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits greatly increase the PAR levels to almost t5ho


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Besides more light from T5HO, you have a much greater selection of colours. PC is very limited in terms of light colour (k).

However, I have used PCs for fully planted community tanks with great success.

For tanks that are deep (ie. 29" and more) high light planted tanks, you may want to look at something different since they do not penetrate very well beyond 24".


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

IMO and IME, PC bulbs burn hotter, have poorer use of light due to shadowing of reflectors and have a shorter lifespan in terms of actual light output and proper color/K levels.

T5 HO I highly recommend, I use Sun Systems Tek Lights all the time and have yet to be dissapointed.

Check out LED too, they are rapidly catching up!


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html

It's a long read but if you get through it you will be the an expert in marine aquaria lighting.


----------

